# I swear I still make pens.... Another Stopper



## Fangar (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello all,

I was tinkering with some new ideas that have been bouncing around my head.  This one began as a 2" solid aluminum Rod stock.  All of the turning was done on a standard wood (Jet 1236) lathe.  The stopper was hand painted and powdercoated clear.  The PR was cast into the top of the stopper with a black metallic marble embelishment. I used one of the Berea Black TI bases with this one.  Thanks for looking.






Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## LEAP (Jan 14, 2007)

That looks classy!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 14, 2007)

Fantastic stopper James, wish I had ideas like that in my head! [xx(][]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 14, 2007)

even with my medication inspired ideas, nothing like this ever popped out.

super !!!!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Absolutely Gorgeous.  I showed this picture to my neighbor and he says he wants it.[]  I want some of whatever you take to get these ideas.Just kidding of course.[][}][]


----------



## melogic (Jan 14, 2007)

Another beautiful stopper Fangar! I like the colors and the contrast with the Black Ti stopper. [][][]


----------



## Huzzah (Jan 14, 2007)

That has to be one of my favorite stoppers - ever!!  Excellent work.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice - ever consider a longer rod, and just making the whole stopper powder coated aluminum - Oh, sorry, I forgot you were going to make pens again.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2007)

No need for pens.  Those are great. []


----------



## Fangar (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks fellas.  I had fun with this one.  Some other ideas to come.  I really like the paints for embelishments.  Easy to use and very precise with some of the brushes I have.  I will likely apply some of the techniques to pens too.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## johncrane (Jan 15, 2007)

Very impressive work Fangar!l love the colours too.[]


----------



## csb333 (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one classy stopper. It must have taken a long time? to make. Whoever gets it should be proud- Chris


----------



## Skye (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, next one, get a polished stone ball to use in the place of your marble. The trick will be making it so the ball can be spun by hand. Kinda like a trackball. You can do it! []


----------



## Fangar (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Ok, next one, get a polished stone ball to use in the place of your marble. The trick will be making it so the ball can be spun by hand. Kinda like a trackball. You can do it! []



Good idea.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Skye (Jan 16, 2007)

Oooh, you could also use some of the smaller musical chinese stress balls.

You'll owe me half of your first million. []


----------

